# The Penobscot Narrows--I Almost Died...



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

But really.  

On our way up to Maine I stopped off the side of the road to snap a picture of the bridge--it was built only  a few years ago and is stunning, especially at night.  

Nikon D800
Nikon 16-35 f4 VRII
Natural Light




Penobscot Narrows by f_one_eight, on Flickr



In shooting the bridge, I knew I wanted an up close and unique angle.  I set up on the edge of the bridge and started shooting.  Midway through a tractor trailer truck drove by... far too close.  I swear it was a foot away, but likely closer to 5.  But at midnight, it was definitely an eye-opener.  

Nikon D800
Nikon 16-35 f4 VRII





Lines and Lights by f_one_eight, on Flickr


It was a close call, and definitely scared the crap out of me.  It's a cool shot, but not worth dying for.  

Thoughts on the images?

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Ehhhhhh. That may be worth dying for lol. 

Only teasing. Really cool shot though. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Ehhhhhh. That may be worth dying for lol.
> 
> Only teasing. Really cool shot though. I like it.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Yeah I'm quite pleased with it.  I think it was more of a wake up call.  Sometimes I get so lost in photography that I sacrifice safety to get the shot.


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 18, 2014)

I especially like the second. Immediately makes the viewer curious and want to study it. I like the texture in the concrete tower and the spiral-wrapped cables, and the symmetry of the lights. This is a very impressive image. Next to this one, the first one is ... well ... just a bridge, *but* it gives context and lets the viewer have an aha! moment.

Nice, nice work!


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

Asshole!!!!

I am literally 30 mins away!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

kdthomas said:


> I especially like the second. Immediately makes the viewer curious and want to study it. I like the texture in the concrete tower and the spiral-wrapped cables, and the symmetry of the lights. This is a very impressive image. Next to this one, the first one is ... well ... just a bridge, *but* it gives context and lets the viewer have an aha! moment.
> 
> Nice, nice work!




Well thank you! Yeah, the first is definitely nothing fancy, but I added it to give context to the second image. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Asshole!!!!
> 
> I am literally 30 mins away!!!




Is that so!? I didn't realize you were that close to there! I passed through around midnight though...


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Asshole!!!!
> ...



No excuse! I could have gotten you a free ticket to the top of the tower too.

But whatever!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...




Damn.  I'm in Blue Hill for the week, though.


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

Now?

Let's meet up!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Now?
> 
> Let's meet up!



Yeah till Tuesday. What about Dunks in bucksport there? Monday afternoon or evening?


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

Let you know. I know a good spot for osprey.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shots.

We stayed in Bucksport a few years ago - can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> We stayed in Bucksport a few years ago - can't wait to get back up there.



Thanks!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll reinforce what you already know ... #2 is a killer.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I'll reinforce what you already know ... #2 is a killer.



Thanks! [emoji106]


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2014)

I like both photos. Cable-stayed bridges look cool.
At night, all lit up, they look way cool.

Isn't the Penobscot river where they initially hid the Red October?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

KmH said:


> I like both photos. Cable-stayed bridges look cool.
> At night, all lit up, they look way cool.
> 
> Isn't the Penobscot river where they initially hid the Red October?



I do believe so, sir. 

And yes, definitely cool looking bridges. It's funny, I rarely photograph bridges, and in the last week I've shot two.

Jake


----------



## Desi (Sep 18, 2014)

#2 is awesome.  I feel like I am being launched off of some futuristic crossbow powered aircraft carrier.


----------



## jkzo (Sep 18, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> But really.
> 
> On our way up to Maine I stopped off the side of the road to snap a picture of the bridge--it was built only  a few years ago and is stunning, especially at night.
> 
> ...


life like pictures are next to life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

Desi said:


> #2 is awesome.  I feel like I am being launched off of some futuristic crossbow powered aircraft carrier.



That's one heck of a way to describe it. Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

Nominated #2 for POTM. Nicely done.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nominated #2 for POTM. Nicely done.



Thanks Ron!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 26, 2014)

Those are both great photos! I love how you shot the second one!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 26, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Those are both great photos! I love how you shot the second one!!!



Well thank you very much!


----------

